
Push / Pop modal SFSafariViewController (Hacking swipe from edge gesture) - davidbarker
http://www.stringcode.co.uk/push-pop-modal-sfsafariviewcontroller-hacking-swipe-from-edge-gesture/
======
stringcode
My solution to SFSafariViewController back gesture problem
[http://www.stringcode.co.uk/stringcode_wordpress/wp-
content/...](http://www.stringcode.co.uk/stringcode_wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/SCSafariViewController-375x689.gif)

